
Show HN: geo-info – A simple reverse geocoding API - max0563
https://geo-info.co/#
======
atum47
is it rude to ask where it get the data from?

~~~
mtmail
Page says "The dataset currently used is provided by GeoNames." GeoNames is
[https://creativecommons.org/licenses/by/4.0/](https://creativecommons.org/licenses/by/4.0/)
so it would be better to add the attribution to each result as well.

